# How old can you wether your goat?



## sunshine43

I have a goat who is almost a year old can I still get him wethered? Will it change his aggressive behavior?


----------



## marlowmanor

sunshine43 said:
			
		

> I have a goat who is almost a year old can I still get him wethered? Will it change his aggressive behavior?


At that age you will have to get him surgically wethered by a vet. Not sure about whether it would change aggressive behavior though.


----------



## sunshine43

Thanks I knew he would have to go to the vet which is fine, but if he is going to stay the same I don't want to put him through the surgery. For the most part I don't mind he is a buck but I bottle fed him so he is super friendly but he always tries to hump you so that is the change I would want


----------



## marlowmanor

Even my wethers (who were banded at 5 weeks and 8 weeks) act bucky when one of my does goes in heat. They chase her around, mount her, and make the bucky noises. No peeing on their faces (thankfully), but they definitely think they have balls when the girls are in heat!  I just had to laugh at them when they were doing it. No aggression towards us though. 

No experience myself with wethering an older buck. I'm sure someone with more experience will come along soon and can probably tell you if wethering will change his behavior or not.


----------



## redtailgal

My one year old wether humps everything when the girls are in heat.......he used to hump me, but a swift elbow to the shoulder and a very ticked of me chasing him across the pasture  broke him of it.

Get mad, and let him know it.  React just like a crazy woman who just got humped in the grocery store.  He'll figure it out.


----------



## Catahoula

That was one of my questions on if wethers would react to a doe if she is in heat. I didn't want to get a doe when I have three wethers. I guess I'll just have to find out for myself how and if they do react to the doe when she comes in heat.  Two of my older wethers do hop on each other now and then...I thought they are just playing or acting dominate.


----------



## sunshine43

Thank you I am going to let him stay a buck. I will work on his manners though!!!!


----------



## redtailgal

Socrates is the one that humps everything and gets stooooopid when the girls are in heat.

His twin brother, Plato, who is also wethered, doesnt even notice that the girls are in heat!


----------



## bonbean01

can't stand a buck who tries to hump me...my brother's goat would chase me around the yard while my stupid family was busting a gut laughing and not helping...then going in with his Llamas, and his male Higgins tries to get romantic with me too...chased me right up a high fence...again...no help from my family...laughing too hard, and way too many crude jokes...they told me I would find it funny in a few years...hmmpphhttt...still don't think it funny with those sharp hooves...nasty animals


----------



## Goatherd

I had my buck surgically wethered at 18 months of age.  He had already bred two does.  He was not your traditional buck in the fact that he didn't pee on himself and he wasn't aggressive.  He was always friendly.
I wanted to keep him because of his demeanor so he was wethered.  He only became nicer.  When the does come into season, he no longer is interested even though they try to seduce and charm him.
I would venture to say that your buck's aggression would subside if not totally end if you were to have him castrated.


----------



## sunshine43

I will call our vet and ask a bunch of questions. It doesn't matter which way I will never get rid of him. He is my baby. Thanks everyone for the advice. This is him


----------



## 20kidsonhill

we have a 9 month old wether that has been wethered since 10 weeks and he humps all the does when they are in heat.  So not sure if wethering him at this point will help. But it might.


----------



## WildWildernessherdess

sunshine43 said:
			
		

> I will call our vet and ask a bunch of questions. It doesn't matter which way I will never get rid of him. He is my baby. Thanks everyone for the advice. This is him http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5592_484423_3827620446165_1663828676_n.jpg


He is beautiful, handsome.


----------



## mjgh06

I have banded and used a burdizzo on older buck as old as 5 years with no problems.  For banding, you just use the bigger bands, and the burdizzo works on any age buck.  But with the burdizzo on an adult buck the scrotum will still look intact even though they are not effective anymore.


----------

